# Good P&S under $500?



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Canon PowerShot SX40HS, S95, S100 and G12 are all under $500.


----------



## WoodRiverTroutBum (Jun 15, 2012)

Nikon P500 hands down. It is a mix between P&S and DSLR. Compact but also has full manual mode will all of the features of a dslr besides the ability to change lenses. 

I bought one for my girlfriend for christmas because she was tired of carrying a DSLR everywhere and we both love it. I go for that more than the D90.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm looking at cameras, as well. When you think you've found a camera you want to get, be sure to check the reviews on here: http://www.dpreview.com/products/cameras. That site has tons of excellent information (if not too much info).


----------



## T1T4N1UM (Dec 14, 2009)

I sell cameras as a part time job, and I would highly recommend the Canon S100, Panasonic ZS20, or Nikon P510 if you need a lot of zoom. Reason I don't recommend the G12 is because it's too bulky and most photography beginners have no idea what the settings are on it. The SX40 has too small of a screen, which may sound like a small thing, but for me that's a huge thing because you need lots of detail in there to review and compose your shots.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

T1T4N1UM, do you know if any of the cameras you just recommended have exposure bracketing? I had exposure bracketing on a camera in the past, and it was the single best feature I have ever used. I could set it to take 5 different pictures in a row, each with a different exposure. The feature was so good that I will not buy a camera without it now. So do any of the ones you recommended have that feature?


----------



## .shawnD. (Nov 2, 2005)

Canon s95 s100 or G12. Canon has the point and shoot game on lock! (Coming from a Nikon owner)


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

I love the S95 and nearly bought it twice, now I'm lusting after the S100. Only the fact that I have a perfectly good PnS and the price are keeping me from coming home with one and I have to say, my resolve is weakening.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

No advice, I am looking for exactly the same thing and am just subscribing out of mutual interest.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

I like my S95. I got it on sale from Amazon for $229 a while back. Great camera. It does have auto bracketing/3 shot exposure bracketing. S100 is more expensive and gets mixed bag reviews.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I had a nice Fuji Film camera I liked a lot years ago, it was a faux DSLR but the use a different sensor that calculates what color the empty cells are make a 10 mp sensor into a 14 mp sensor with a little trickery but it worked good. You best bet is to check Ebay and CL and get a deal on last years hot item that's now selling cheap, that's how I buy.

It's also wise to go to DPReview and look at photos taken with the camera you are considering then ask about the pros and cons.


----------

